# Seeking new victims in Ames, Iowa



## Visceris (Apr 13, 2003)

I am a DM in need of new players.  We game on Saturdays starting at 6pm, but it is somewhat flexible.  Currently I am running a post apocalyptic/cyberpunk campaign loosely based on Darwin's World and Fallout using d20 Modern.

I am currently working on a heavily modified character driven Forgotten Realms campaign that will be using elements of Ravenloft and Malhavoc material. 

Drop a post if you are interested and live in the Ames Iowa region.  I don't have a car, nor do current players so that is a limiting factor.


----------

